# Jerryd Bayless Breakdown



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I thought since I’ve watched countless games of his and known the kid since his freshman year of high school, that I’d provide some info for you guys both on his game and his personality.

As a person, he is really quiet and soft spoken. He seems to blend in well with teammates off the court and doesn’t really standout. On the court he is all business. He normally is never smiling. He plays with a confidence that borders cockiness. He is very emotional and takes his game to different levels when he feels angered or challenged. 

He played one game a few years ago in high school and one writer nicknamed him the “Hulk”. One of the opposing players was looking to make a name for himself and began talking to Jerryd after scoring. Bad Move. Bayless responded by hitting numerous jumpers and then dunking on the team. After every shot, he had something to say to the kid that was talking to him. This prompted the writer to say “You don’t want to see him when he’s mad.” This has happened plenty of times and I just couldn’t understand why people wouldn’t let sleeping dogs lie.

From a basketball standpoint, Bayless has a great work ethic and works on all parts of his game. He is good shooter who does a good job of squaring up to the basket on his shots both on the catch and off the dribble. He gets great elevation. He has the best mid range game of any player in this draft. He is a great athlete who is an acrobat in the air. Defensively he has quick feet and can stay with some of quicker players. His handle is adequate and his pg skills are underrated. Very clutch player who thrives in the spotlight and in big moments.

A couple of places he struggles is getting through screens on defense and finishing in traffic. He doesn’t seem to elevate as high in traffic. He settles too much for jump shots at times. Also he isn’t as good of a rebounder as he should be. His ball handling needs continued work to be full time pg as well.

From a comparison standpoint, he plays a lot like Jason Williams except taller. He excels in the halfcourt like Williams did at pick and roll and shooting. In transition, he is really explosive tough to keep away from basket and is a great passer. 

His intangibles are what will make him good. He is vocal leader who will get on his teammates and I think you guys are missing that. Also he is tough competitor and relentless worker who will stick in the NBA on this alone.

Good Luck to the Blazers now that you guys have three of my favorite players on your team(Brandon Roy, Rudy Fernandez, and Jerryd Bayless). I guess you guys are my 3rd team along with the Bulls(hometown) and Lakers(Kobe fan).

Here's a video for you guys
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fcqe9UXkc8o&hl=en"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fcqe9UXkc8o&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Interesting take (and thanks for posting it).

I'm one of those who think he'll be just fine playing alongside this young talent ... He should get plenty of opportunities considering our backcourt outside of Roy is/was pretty marginal.

As for his vocal leadership style, that is indeed a stark contrast to Roy's quiet, cool, and in control demeanor; many of us have wondered who would be able to replace Jarret Jack's fire on this team -- sounds like Bayless could be a good candidate.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

He makes me think of Kobe Bryant with his drive to be individually good and his way of communicating with his teammates (frowns when they screw up). I hope I'm wrong (because I hate Kobe) and I'm sure most people would be fine with that, but that's certainly occurred to me. (His comments about preferring to work on his game by himself in a gym than play pickup and the fact that he's never played video games also sound Kobe-esque to me.)


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff, thanks.

Bayless will be great on this team. I have a feeling he is going to be a REALLY good player in this league. He is quickly becoming my favorite player.

I heard a story about him having an injury in an important game in high school and his team was down a lot at half time (i think). So then he got clearance to play and suited up for the 2nd half and played through an injury and his team won the game. I thought that was pretty cool.

Can't wait to see him in summer league.



> He makes me think of Kobe Bryant with his drive to be individually good and his way of communicating with his teammates (frowns when they screw up). I hope I'm wrong (because I hate Kobe) and I'm sure most people would be fine with that, but that's certainly occurred to me. (His comments about preferring to work on his game by himself in a gym than play pickup and the fact that he's never played video games also sound Kobe-esque to me.)


good work ethic doesn't mean he is going to be like Kobe. Everything i've heard about him so far sound perfect for this team.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is a nice Dime article about Bayless and his killer instinct.

http://dimemag.com/2008/07/jerryd-bayless-pro-tools/


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't like title of this thead. Jerryd Baless *Breakdown*. Yikes. Not as bad as Derrick Rose Speedup, but still...


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

In his sophomore season, he broke his wrist in December. Then with his team down 10 points first round of the playoffs in February at the end of the first half, he got clearance from the bench and led his team to a 2nd half comeback.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Bayless is quickly becoming one of my favorite players!!!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

How can he become one of your favorites when he hasn't even played for us yet?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Maybe we should get Kingspeed to follow the team again sitting courtside and talking trash to Bayless?


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

meru said:


> He makes me think of Kobe Bryant with his drive to be individually good and his way of communicating with his teammates (frowns when they screw up). I hope I'm wrong (because I hate Kobe) and I'm sure most people would be fine with that, but that's certainly occurred to me. (His comments about preferring to work on his game by himself in a gym than play pickup and the fact that he's never played video games also sound Kobe-esque to me.)


I have absolutely no problem with a Kobe-like personality on the court. Michael Jordan also was really tough on his teammates, he did more than frown at them. 
As far as being self-centered, I think Le Bron James is worse than Kobe, it really annoys me to hear James say stuff like "As long as I am in the game , we have a chance to win." And I don't know that we have any real evidence that Bayless that Bayless is extraordinarily selfcentered, besides that tatoo on his back.

I've said this before, once Bayless starts playing with guys who are just as good and better than him, I think he will mellow out some. But I wouldn't want him to mellow much.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

How is a tattoo of your last name on your back "self-centered"?


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> How is a tattoo of your last name on your back "self-centered"?


Because it's your name on your back?

But, I think you need to be somewhat self centered to be a star?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I wish I could afford to follow them around this season. And when I get a job, I won't have the time. Man, that few months I got spend with them was heavenly.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> How is a tattoo of your last name on your back "self-centered"?


I think any tattoo any place on one's body is inherently "self-centered". Thats the whole idea of a tattoo. 

Anyway, no problem with the name. Brad from Subline had "Sublime" Tattooed across his back. Maybe Bayless played a lot of pickup games as skins and needed to get his name out there.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> Because it's your name on your back?
> 
> But, I think you need to be somewhat self centered to be a star?



I think he's just benig courteous and making sure people are able to recognize him with and without his jersey. Just think of him as the anti-superman. Clark Kent wears glasses so no one recognizes him as superman. If Bayless were superman, no way he wears the specs. Its really for the viewing public's benefit.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> How can he become one of your favorites when he hasn't even played for us yet?


Why do you care what my criteria for liking or disliking a player is?


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> Because it's your name on your back?
> 
> But, I think you need to be somewhat self centered to be a star?


I bet one of the most common tattoos in the world is someones own name. Have you never seen someone with their own name tattooed on them? Have you ever seen a tattoo!???!?!


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

I like the fact that he does not play video games. To me, that means he wants to compete in the real world, not in just fantasy.

iWatas


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Iwatas said:


> I like the fact that he does not play video games. To me, that means he wants to compete in the real world, not in just fantasy.


Either that, or, like me, he is an un-coordinated mess


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Or maybe he's proud of his heritage and wanted to tattoo his last name on his back. I swear some of you guys try and psycho-analyze every little minute detail about anything.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I have my kids names tattooed on me, but I don't think it makes me self-centered.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I have my kids names tattooed on me, but I don't think it makes me self-centered.


Of course not, because it is not your name. It makes you an out-reaching being that tries to touch others. Like a porcupine.

That will be $300 please. See you again next week.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I have my kids names tattooed on me, but I don't think it makes me self-centered.


It means you're trying to live your life through your kids. You want them
to succeed where you couldn't make it. It's really just about you!

(I am totally kidding here).


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Wow! Where are the mods when I need them for protection? It's on now boys!


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Thought I'd keep you guys up to date. I believe Jerryd is heading for Portland either today or tomorrow. He had his going away party last night at a club in Scottsdale in which many of the procedes were donated to a local charity. It was fun night with and great event that featured a lot support for Jerryd from friends, family, coaches, and other well wishers. Talking to him though, he was very excited to get out to Portland and get to work. I can't wait for the first summer league game.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Wait, 22ryno, do you know Bayless personally?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

22ryno said:


> Good Luck to the Blazers now that you guys have three of my favorite players on your team(Brandon Roy, Rudy Fernandez, and Jerryd Bayless). I guess you guys are my 3rd team along with the Bulls(hometown) and *Lakers(Kobe fan)*.


Great post until that last part, then you lost all credibility. 

Liked the video. One play I actually said 'oh wow!'.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

22ryno said:


> Thought I'd keep you guys up to date. I believe Jerryd is heading for Portland either today or tomorrow. He had his going away party last night at a club in Scottsdale in which many of the procedes were donated to a local charity. It was fun night with and great event that featured a lot support for Jerryd from friends, family, coaches, and other well wishers. Talking to him though, he was very excited to get out to Portland and get to work. I can't wait for the first summer league game.



:woot: Cool. This is exciting news!

:greatjob: I appreciate your posts, dude. Thanks and repped. If possible, could you keep giving us updates (if and when you have updates) regarding Bayless?


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

World B. Free said:


> I bet one of the most common tattoos in the world is someones own name. Have you never seen someone with their own name tattooed on them? Have you ever seen a tattoo!???!?!


Nah, the most common tattoo would be the name of someone that you care about the most- your lady, your children, your parents, Jesus Christ etc...

It's odd to have your name all the way across your back- though he probably is doing it in imitation of a jersey.

But, like I said, being kind of self centered is probably a good thing.


----------



## Short Bus Ryder (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow I was going to get my name on my upper back, as a salute and memory, to my Grandpa, Dad and Son. That have the same name.

It was a first name though. Ummm oh well. People get all kinds of tat's when there young that the don't always wish they had.


----------

